# Thanh Hải Châu cung cấp máy lạnh áp trần Daikin giá cực tốt



## lanthanhhaichau (6 Tháng hai 2021)

> *Công ty Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* là nhà phân phối *máy lạnh áp trần Daikin* chính hãng – lắp đặt giá rẻ - chuyên nghiệp uy tín tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh và toàn quốc. Với trình độ kỹ thuật trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm cam kết mang lại không gian đẹp với tiến độ thi công nhanh nhất.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

